# PC aufrüsten für ca. 600-650 Euro; kein Gamer-PC



## Stryker79 (22. August 2016)

*PC aufrüsten für ca. 600-650 Euro; kein Gamer-PC*

Servus zusammen,


ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen PC, da meine jetzige Kiste "etwas" in die Jahre gekommen ist.
Ich hab die Kiste 2009 mal leicht erneuert (auch hier hattet ihr mich sehr gut beraten!), aber damals schon 
aus Kostengründen mit veralteter Technik 

Aktuell verbaut ist:
CPU:        AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+ 
Board:        Gigabyte GA-MA78G-DS3H
RAM:         4096MB-KIT G-Skill PC8000/1000,CL 5
HDD:        Samsung sp2004c SATA2
GraKa:        Radeon HD 5770 
Netzteil:     Be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W PC Netzteil (530 Watt); ist ca. 2 Jahre alt (Altes war abgeraucht...)


Was ich suche:
Im Prinzip einen PC (bzw. Komponenten zum selbst verbauen wenn das günstiger ist), mit dem ich wieder etwas zocken kann; dazu auch mal nen 
Livestream anschauen kann ohne dass die Auslastung die Kiste in die Knie zwingt. Einen Gamer-PC benötige ich NICHT.
Ich zocke sporadisch WoW, LoL, Kings Bounty usw., also alles eher "ältere" Spiele die ich auch mit meinem jetzigen PC halbwegs zum
Laufen bekomme (wenn auch oft mit niedrigen Auflösungen). Von daher benötige ich keine ultrastarke GraKa... Wichtig is, das Ding 
soll beim normalen Surfen / Streamen / obigen Games zocken halbwegs ordentlich schnurren 
Finanziell hab ich ca. 600 Euro als Limit (+/- 50 Euro sind bestimmt machbar). 
Monitor ist vorhanden (23 oder 24 Zoll von Samsung; glaub irgendein Syncmaster), ebenso Tastatur + Maus + Lautsprecher + Headset usw.

An was ich gedacht habe:
Nen schicken i5 im Bundle (weiß nich, ob ich Board + CPU verbaut bekomme ^^) mit ner kleinen aber feinen SSD Platte 
Mein Netzteil als auch meine SATA2 Festplatte würde ich übernehmen; die SATA2 dann primär für Filmchen, Dokumente usw. da die ja langsamer wäre als ne SSD.
Ich denke, der i5 wäre deutlich stärker als meine jetzige Kombination aber auch preislich recht attraktiv.


Mal so grob was ich ausgesucht habe (als Diskussionsgrundlage ^^):
Neues Gehäuse:        Sharkoon VG5-W PC-Gehäuse (Schnellverschlüsse, 2x 120-mm-LED-Lüfter vorinstalliert, USB 3.0)
--> Neues Gehäuse, da mein ca. 18 Jahre altes Gehäuse mittlerweile einige Ecken ab hat und die Schalter etwas "klemmen" (dazu an der Front nur USB 1.1; kann aber auch am Board liegen); das hier schaut nett aus und is einigermaßen günstig
Kosten: ca. 40 Euro

SSD Platte:         SanDisk Ultra II SSD 480GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne SSD, bis zu 550 MB/Sek 
Kosten: ca. 120 Euro

DVD Brenner:        LG GH24NSD1 24x8x16x DVD+RW 24x6x DVD-RW 16xDVD+DL 
Kosten:    ca. 15 Euro (der Brenner muss nur farblich zum Gehäuse passen); Bluray-Laufwerk hab ich mir überlegt, aber benötige ich aktuell nicht und spare mir daher erstmal den deutlichen Aufpreis (kann ich ja später noch immer nachrüsten)

Bundle für Board + CPU + RAM:    Intel Core i5-6500, 4 x 3.20GHz · 2 GB AMD Radeon R5 230 · 16 GB DDR4 RAM · Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H · Skylake · Aufrüstset · Mainboard Bundle · PC Tuning Kit 
Komponenten:
Intel® Core™ i5-6500 Prozessor (Skylake)
2 GB AMD Radeon R5 230 Grafikkarte · Medienverbindung: HDMI, DVI und VGA
Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H DDR4 Mainboard
16 GB DDR4 PC2133 Marken-Arbeitsspeicher
Kosten:    ca. 430 Euro

Bundle-Variante 2: Gleiches Bundle wie oben, nur mit ner 4GB-GraKa (Mainboard, CPU und RAM identisch):        
4 GB NVIDIA GeForce GT 730 Grafikkarte · Medienverbindung: HDMI, DVI und VGA
Kosten: ca. 480 Euro



Damit hätte ich in Summe also rund 430 Euro (Board-Bundle) + 15 Euro Brenner + 120 Euro SSD Platte + 40 Euro Gehäuse ==> rund 605 Euro Variante 1;
Variante 2 mit der 4GB-GraKa käme auf rund 650 Euro (und damit ans Limit).
Netzteil denke ich, kann ich mein altes BeQuiet übernehmen (sofern 530 Watt reichen???), 
oder haben sich die Anschlüsse da irgendwie geändert in den letzten Jahren?

Jetzt seid ihr gefragt 
Obige Beispiele hab ich bei Amazon "entdeckt", d.h. da findet ihr über obige Namen ggf. auch die Links dazu...
Amazon deshalb, da ich da noch Gutscheine habe und dank Prime keine Versandkosten anfallen 

Macht die Zusammenstellung so Sinn? Seht ihr (bestimmt ^^) Optimierungsmöglichkeiten?
Hab ich was Wichtiges übersehen (bspw. wenn da irgendwas nicht zusammen passt)?
Gerne auch Alternativ-Vorschläge, bin für alles offen sofern das Limit von ca. 600-650 Euro eingehalten wird.
Wie gesagt, ein topmoderner Gamer-PC soll's (und wird's preislich) nich werden 

Vielen Dank


Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle,
Alex aka Stryker79


----------



## svd (22. August 2016)

Hallo, okay, wie wäre es mit einer verrückten Lösung?

Auf eBay gibt es ja viele Leasing-Rückläufer, darunter ein paar Workstations mit alten, aber noch flotten Prozessoren. 
Du könntest dir zB diesen DELL Precision T3600 schießen, dafür erstmal auf eine SSD verzichten.
Sechs 3.2GHz schnelle SandyBridge-Kerne mit HyperThreading, 32GB RAM, 1TB Festplatte, Win7 Pro ist auch schon drauf, 
was braucht man schon mehr für unter 500€?

Dann hättest du noch 130€ über, die du zB in eine R9 280X steckst. 
(Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass die in ein Gehäuse mit 471mm Tiefe passt.)


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

Stryker79 schrieb:


> Mal so grob was ich ausgesucht habe (als Diskussionsgrundlage ^^):
> Neues Gehäuse:        Sharkoon VG5-W PC-Gehäuse (Schnellverschlüsse, 2x 120-mm-LED-Lüfter vorinstalliert, USB 3.0)
> --> Neues Gehäuse, da mein ca. 18 Jahre altes Gehäuse mittlerweile einige Ecken ab hat und die Schalter etwas "klemmen" (dazu an der Front nur USB 1.1; kann aber auch am Board liegen); das hier schaut nett aus und is einigermaßen günstig
> Kosten: ca. 40 Euro
> ...


 bei DEN miesen Grafikkarten kannst du die Karte auch auch gleich weglassen und die CPU-interne Grafik nutzen     ich bin nicht sicher, ob diese billigen Modelle überhaupt auch wirklich für WoW &co reichen, jedenfalls wenn du die Optik ein wenig schöner haben willst.

Mein Vorschlag wäre: 

Gehäuse, SSD und Brenner wie du selber vorschlägst: 175€

Core i5-4460 => 170-175€ und kaum langsamer als der i5-6500
2x8GB DDR3-1600 zb Crucial Ballistix Sport => 70€
Mainbord ASRock H97M Anniversary Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  60€
Nvidia GTX 750 Ti , zB diese Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das sind dann zusammen 590€. Die Grafikkarte ist zwar viel mehr als das, was du brauchst, aber dann hast du halt SICHER genug Power für die genannten Spiele sogar auf maximalen Details und kannst auch mal aufwendigere Spiele spielen, wenn du doch mal Lust hast. Die reicht für fast alle Games zumindest auf "niedrigen" Details aus. 

Dein Netzteil würde übrigens selbst für eine HighEnd-Karte reichen.


----------



## svd (22. August 2016)

Sonst gäbe es auch viele günstigere Systeme mit 4c/8t-Prozessoren, 16GB RAM und deiner SSD, wie die HPZ210. 
Da wären sogar 180€ für eine Grafikkarte über.  Weil du beim Basis-System so brav gespart hast, würde ich mir da sogar eine brandneue "RX 470" leisten.

Wärst damit knapp über den 600, könntest aber, sofern dir danach ist, ziemlich uneingeschränkt auf FullHD spielen.

edit: Okay. die "Red Devil" ist vlt nicht gerade die leiseste, vlt ist die XFX leiser.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2016)

Falls die Grafikkarte sehr leise sein soll, kann man natürlich auch 5-10€ mehr investieren und die hier nehmen, WENN es eine neue und ne gtx 750 Ti sein soll  Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti WindForce 2X OC (1059MHz), 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 2x HDMI (GV-N75TOC2-2GI)  die sollte dank zwei Lüftern leiser sein, denn da können die Lüfter schön langsam drehen und bewegen trotzdem viel Luft. Ein Einzellüfter muss schneller und lauter drehen als ein langsameres Lüfterpaar


----------



## Stryker79 (24. August 2016)

Vielen Dank euch Beiden für eure Vorschläge!

Für mich als Hardware-Laien:
Ich tu mich da jetzt etwas schwer, den Gebraucht-PC zu vergleichen mit der Variante mit neuen Komponenten.
Kann man das irgendwie grob vergleichen, was da "stärker" wäre?

Generell ist es so, dass ich Neuware bevorzuge, da ich bei Ebay bisher wenig Glück hatte mit Elektronikartikeln - bei den Vorschlägen hier ist es ein Verkäufer der 1 Jahr Garantie angib; bleibt aber halt trotzdem gebrauchte Ware...
Wenn der Gebraucht-PC *deutlich* stärker ist als die Neu-Komponenten würde ich mir das vlt. schon überlegen. Bei "ähnlicher" Leistung tendiere ich sonst eher zum Neubau  Da benötige ich nochmals eue Hilfe...




Herbboy schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> 
> Gehäuse, SSD und Brenner wie du selber vorschlägst: 175€
> 
> ...


Hättest du mir hierfür noch ein einigermaßen leisen CPU-Lüfter? Sowas in der Art: "be quiet! BK009 Pure Rock CPU Kühler"


Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2016)

Also, der PC bei eBay wäre für Games fast genau so stark wie mein Vorschlag mit dem i5-4460. Der PC bei eBay hat halt einen Xeon drin, der wie ein i7 ist: er kann 8 Threads bearbeiten und ist quasi ein 8Kerner. Der i5-4460 nur ein 4Kerner. Ein vergleichbarer Prozessor wäre der E3-1231 v3, der aber dann 255€ kostet. ABER aktuell bringt das Games kaum was, so dass der eBay-PC mit dem Xeon bzw. überhaupt so ein Xeon eher was für die "zukunftssicherheit" ist, und auch das ist dann eher eine Wette, denn es kann in 2-3 Jahren was bringen, aber vlt bringt es auch erst in 5-6 Jahren was, wo man eh ne neue CPU braucht.

Kühler: gut und günstig wäre auch ein EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO für 30€, oder soll er noch preiswerter sein?


----------



## Stryker79 (25. August 2016)

Okay, klingt gut... Also wenn ich mit den 8-Kernern aktuell eh wenig anfangen kann, tendiere ich dann doch stark zu den neuen Komponenten die du vorgeschlagen hast.
In 3-4 Jahren oder wann immer die 8-Kerner dann was bringen, kann ich dann immer noch neues Board zulegen.... Wobei, bei den Spielen die ich spiele, reicht mir die Zusammenstellung vermutlich eh wieder einige Jahre 


Ich hab jetzt mal alles zusammengestellt bei MindFactory (sind tatsächlich etwa 40 Euro billiger als bei Amazon); lediglich die SSD werde ich wohl bei Amazon bestellen (preislich gleich, dann lös ich bei Amazon meinen Gutschein ein).

Kannst du noch einen letzten Blick drauf werfen ob das alles so passt? Hab deine Links soweit vorhanden verwendet; einige Komponenten hab ich manuell rausgesucht anhand dem Namen. Ich denke, es sollte alles passen - aber lieber einen Blick zu viel als zu wenig )

Dann würde ich in Kürze bestellen 

CPU: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX
2x RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9
Board: 8597363 - ASRock H97M Anniversary Intel H97
GraKa: 8638199 - 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750
CPU Lüfter: EKL Alpenf
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VG5-V Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
SSD (bzw. alternativ bei Amazon):        480GB SanDisk Ultra II 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s
Brenner:    8634410 - LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA

Das Board steht in der Beschreibung als "mATX" Größe; das bekomme ich aber dann trotzdem ganz normal in das obige Gehäuse rein? Beim Gehäuse steht im Produktdatenblatt "mATX" mit dabei, d.h. es wird halt dann wohl nicht kompletten Platz belegen im Gehäuse, oder?

Ansonsten denke ich, müsste ja jetzt alles dabei sein. Kabel usw. werden ja vermutlich beim Board mitgeliefert.
Befestigungsmaterial (= Schrauben für's Board), Wärmeleitpaste usw. sind dann auch jeweils dabei? Oder muss ich da noch was mitbestellen bzw. hab ich was übersehen?

Sorry für die "blöden" Fragen - möchte nur sicher sein, dass nix fehlt bzw. falsch rausgesucht ist wenn ich die obige Zusammenstellung so bestelle 

Besten Dank nochmals!


Edith sagt:
Okay... doch noch eine blöde Frage: Was für ein Wärme-Pad brauch ich da für den Prozessor?
Geht da sowas: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...d-50x50x0-5mm-Waermeleitpad-0-5g_1006390.html  ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2016)

Du bekommst die kleineren Boards immer in Gehäuse mit größeren Standards, nur umgekehrt nicht. µATX in ein ATX-Gehäuse ist kein Problem. Das µATX-Board ist halt kürzer, das geht nicht so weit "runter", wenn du seitlich ins Gehäuse schaust. Und Material ist alles dabei, beim Board sind meist auch 2 Sata-Kabel dabei, aber du hast ja sicher eh noch welche, falls doch nur eines beiliegen sollte

Ansonsten passt alles, aber beim RAM nimmst du einfach das Kit 2x8GB, das kostet etwas weniger als wenn du 2x die 8GB einzeln nimmst  8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix


----------



## Stryker79 (25. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du bekommst die kleineren Boards immer in Gehäuse mit größeren Standards, nur umgekehrt nicht. µATX in ein ATX-Gehäuse ist kein Problem. Das µATX-Board ist halt kürzer, das geht nicht so weit "runter", wenn du seitlich ins Gehäuse schaust. Und Material ist alles dabei, beim Board sind meist auch 2 Sata-Kabel dabei, aber du hast ja sicher eh noch welche, falls doch nur eines beiliegen sollte
> 
> Ansonsten passt alles, aber beim RAM nimmst du einfach das Kit 2x8GB, das kostet etwas weniger als wenn du 2x die 8GB einzeln nimmst  8432901 - 16GB (2x 8192MB) Crucial Ballistix



Hmm... also den 8GB Riegel einzeln (8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9  ) gibt es für 31,94 Euro; bei deinem Link für 2x 8GB Riegel steht als Preis 67,85 Euro... 2x den einzelnen Riegel zu 31,94 Euro wären doch dann 63,88 Euro, oder seh ich da was falsch? Also 2x Einzel-Riegel wären 4 Euro billiger; gut, is nich viel aber immerhin 
Wobei es mich auch wundert, dass der 2er Pack teurer ist als die Riegeln einzeln zu bestellen?!
Oder hab ich den falschen Einzel-Riegel rausgesucht? Wobei in den Beschreibungen scheinen die Daten übereinzustimmen...

Das Wärmepad würde auch passen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2016)

Oh, sorry - ich hab mich da verguckt und pro Riegel knapp 35€ gelesen - nee, dann nimm natürlich einzelne Riegel. 

Die Preise sind halt auch tagesabhängig UND von dem abhängig, was die Konkurrenz verlangt, und von Angebot&Nachfrage sowieso. Daher können die Preise schon mal nicht zu erklären sein oder auch mal während des Tages gern mal um 10% schwanken. Evlt. haben die die 8GB-Riegel einfach wirklich zu einem Zeitpunkt eingekauft, als die Preise noch günstiger waren, und daher sind die billiger. Kann aber auch sein, dass die einfach nur drauf spekulieren, dass die Leute direkt nach 16GB-Kits suchen und dann 2-3€ "abgreifen"  


Ein Wärmepad brauchst du nicht. Beim Kühler ist eine kleine Tube mit Paste dabei, oder schon ein Pad vorhanden.


----------

